# Yogurt Cheese



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I made butter last night, and all went well.
Then I made cottage cheese, and left it to set overnight, and it went well.
But, I had an over abundance of yogurt, so I decided, to save a starter culture in freezer, and kick off some new yogurt, and just drip the existing yogurt into cheese, 6 quarts total.

Problem is: it has to hang for 24 hours. I have a/c so not bad for overnight hours, but, I made plum preserves, and strawberry preserves today... I was canning all day.
The butter, cottage cheese, and new yogurt were put away as soon as I got up...
but the yogurt, hanging...

It got ripe, and then it got riper, and now it is dog food...

Lesson learned, if you are canning, and making the kitchen hot, drip cheeses in the frig!
I have never seen limburger, nor smelled it... but I sure wouldn't want a bite of this mess! Yuck!

(Edit to add: There were 3 bags hanging, only one stinks, the other two are okay... difference is the size, the smaller ones, drained well, and are fine, now in fridge, but the large one, was still very wet in the middle, so it spoiled or got over ripe whatever, it stinks.)


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I've decided the same thing. It's just too risky with molds, temperature, etc. Hanging / draining in the fridge is safer.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I just feel fortunate, that only one was bad, the other two were okay, but still a lesson to remember, keep the bags smaller, and drip in the fridge!

Today is mozarella cheese making, and blackberry jam making day! I just have to clear out the fridge some. It is full of fruits and milk, and I have peaches beginning to ripen.
Umm add salsa to today's list, my son just arrived with 2 buckets of tomatoes and peppers.
At least mozarella likes the heat! Cottage cheese, mozarella, and lots of tomatoes... maybe lasagna for supper? Okay pasta machine time!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

hey MaryAnn there is a place for sale next door to me


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

:biggrin
I got a special request for yogurt from grandkids! 
And wonder of wonders... my husband is eating all goat milk products, and when I make chocolate goat milk in the fridge, he drinks it right down.

And he took the goat milk, skillet cookies to work with him today! I guess he likes it, now!

He always hated goat milk, but he says this is good. My goats were nubians, these are LaMancha, could the flavor be less in LaMancha? My son suggests it is because I used to keep a buck with the herd.

No idea, but this tastes so much better, there is no musky flavor, no off tastes at all! I did something right and don't even know what!

I am going to buy new cultures for buttermilk and yogurt, the store bought ones just aren't giving me a consistently good product... which would folks recommend?


----------

